# Maintenance question rear hub



## Evans200 (Sep 21, 2014)

I bought my '59 Evans a short time ago. I'm not sure what type of lube or oil the rear hub takes. I have no idea when the last time, if at all, any maintenance has been done. I'm referring the the fitting (see pics) on the hub. It has a small ball type plunger on it. The bike is smooth and quiet, but I want to make sure to do things right.


----------



## rhenning (Sep 22, 2014)

Most likely a few drops of 20 weight motor oil is all it needs.  Roger


----------



## partsguy (Sep 22, 2014)

There are guys on here who have been doing this longer than I have been alive. I have been rebuilding bikes since 2006 and I have come to the conclusion that anytime I buy a classic bike to keep, I rebuild all the hubs, headset, crank case, derailleurs (if applicable), and clean the chain. Why? Always assume the bike was never maintained and in most cases, this hold true. I have found scored races, spun bearings, and parts that were run dry.

I'd bet you that if you took that hub all apart, the oil inside is now like sludge or solidified or even worse, not even there.

I rebuild that whole thing.


----------



## Evans200 (Sep 22, 2014)

classicfan1 said:


> There are guys on here who have been doing this longer than I have been alive. I have been rebuilding bikes since 2006 and I have come to the conclusion that anytime I buy a classic bike to keep, I rebuild all the hubs, headset, crank case, derailleurs (if applicable), and clean the chain. Why? Always assume the bike was never maintained and in most cases, this hold true. I have found scored races, spun bearings, and parts that were run dry.
> 
> I'd bet you that if you took that hub all apart, the oil inside is now like sludge or solidified or even worse, not even there.
> 
> I rebuild that whole thing.




Thanks for the advice. I was thinking along the same lines, probably take it to the local bike shop over the winter. If i try to do it myself, a mountain will be made of a mole hill.


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 22, 2014)

Why take to a bike shop? You can screw it up just as well as they can 
Really tho: you can do it, it's not difficult. Clean everything, removing all grease and dirt (clean!), replace the ball-bearings, don't over-grease, oil on the shoe.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 22, 2014)

rustjunkie said:


> Why take to a bike shop? You can screw it up just as well as they can
> Really tho: you can do it, it's not difficult. Clean everything, removing all grease and dirt (clean!), replace the ball-bearings, don't over-grease, oil on the shoe.



Pretty much it.... what that guy above me said...


----------



## partsguy (Sep 23, 2014)

If a 14 yr old boy obsessed with girls can have his first time with a hub and do it right with no videos or pictures, you can too!

Don't let somebody else do it!


----------



## bikiba (Sep 23, 2014)

Evans200 said:


> Thanks for the advice. I was thinking along the same lines, probably take it to the local bike shop over the winter. If i try to do it myself, a mountain will be made of a mole hill.




i agree with the other guys, i was a bit tentative taking it apart, but really just pull each part out and lay it down in prder and take a picture. 

if you mess any thing up post it here and i am sure the guys can help you.


----------



## Evans200 (Sep 23, 2014)

OK, I'll do it myself. You'll have to wait til winter to see the mess I make though, lol. Thanks for the support and motivation!


----------



## partsguy (Sep 24, 2014)

Evans200 said:


> OK, I'll do it myself. You'll have to wait til winter to see the mess I make though, lol. Thanks for the support and motivation!




In my best British accent, "Jolly good! That's the spirit, me boy!"


----------

